# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Комплект специалиста по разработке и внедрению 1С

## buhga

Друзья,всем привет! Есть у кого-нибудь данное чудо? Так комплект стоит 4000к,может есть вариант одним махом его скачать в цифре? 

Спасибо!

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Чего скачать? Кучу книг, большая часть из которых нафиг не нужны? оО
Там самое ценное - это hasp-ключ и доступ на сайт kb.1c.ru и партнёрский форум разработчиков.
Остальное можно выбросить.

----------


## buhga

а мне бы было интересно и так полистать) в цифре есть?

----------


## Nataliya_vl

90% книг здесь уже выложены в цифре. Ищите.

----------

